# Midway Meat Market Rip-off



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Well it is time to Start issuing warnings about Midway Deer Processing. Deer season coming up so want to start early. 

I got deer processed at midway for 30 yeras. My whole family loves their sausage etc. But 50% of the last three deer i had done there got stolen. each time we picked up just before closing (managers gone for the day) and each time I got back half of what I used to be. Since i have been taking deer there for so long, I know what it should look like. I complained and called and left messages for the somebody to call me, called and got put on hold etc etc. 

The last deer was the real pisser. I swore we would never leave another one but my son shoot an 80 pound doe and said he wanted some Jalapeno cheese sausage made for Mom. SURE enough, only got back a fraction of it. 3.3 pounds of backstarp....SERIOUSLY??? The deer was heart shot!!!So back to home processing or Bellville Meat Market. 

That is all. I promised my self i would post this every where on the intenet from now till January because NO ONE WOULD RETURN MT CALLS!!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I stopped taking mine there about 5 years ago for the same reason.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

might want to add the stuff you do get back isn't 100% yours

could contain some funky meat from some other hung over ******** kill


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i had the same suspicions with midway years ago about not getting your meat back. I took in 9 doe at the end of the MLD season last year and got ALL 9 back in a few days. Seemed fishy to me... The deer were all quartered, so maybe they just weren't busy and were able to turn it quick? i don't know.

All that being said, midway has the best pan sausage, jerky, and some dang good smoked sausage of all kinds, but not worth it if you aren't getting your animal back, be it due to stealing or getting someone else's meat. I take a lot of care in cleaning my deer and caring for the meat properly from field to processing and i want my meat!

Interested to hear more thoughts on this. this was the first time i had been to midway in 10 years probably. Like i said, i was skeptical about the turn around time...


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Same here so I use Bellville and always happy.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I stopped using them years ago also. 
"Thats All I have to say about that" FG


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> i had the same suspicions with midway years ago about not getting your meat back. I took in 9 doe at the end of the MLD season last year and got ALL 9 back in a few days. Seemed fishy to me... The deer were all quartered (*thanks to Pistol*), so maybe they just weren't busy and were able to turn it quick? i don't know.
> 
> All that being said, midway has the best pan sausage, jerky, and some dang good smoked sausage of all kinds, but not worth it if you aren't getting your animal back, be it due to stealing or getting someone else's meat. I take a lot of care in cleaning my deer and caring for the meat properly from field to processing and i want my meat!
> 
> Interested to hear more thoughts on this. this was the first time i had been to midway in 10 years probably. Like i said, i was skeptical about the turn around time...


FIFY


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

I used to go to Midway, then used "Good Ole Boys" right outside of Katy.
What ever happened to them?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

This is where I am taking all my deer from here on out.

http://arnolddeerprocessing.com/


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I've had some sausage from Allenâ€™s Sausage Kitchen in Huffman, Tx. 77346. Good stuff, but no clue what all they do.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't live in Uvalde anymore but when I did I started taking my game to Uvalde Meat Market and Processing. This is an amazingly well run business. They will cut your meat anyway you can think of and everything I've tried from them has been excellent. They have done 2 Oryx and about a dozen Axis for me. The prices are cheaper than anyone I've used in the last 15 years. If your headed thru Uvalde on your way to the lease then try their custom cut Ribeye's and marinated Fajita meat. 
www.uvaldemeatprocessing.com

Thanks for the tip about Midway


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I've never had ANY of my stuff processed by anyone but me and my kids.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

I have used Doziers the past few years just because I know the owner and the smoked sausage is pretty **** good, and it is like 10 minutes from my house... I used to go to Midway all the time, from 1976 until just a few years ago.... several reasons, not one in particular. I think when George passed away it all went downhill from there. 

Vinceks is good also, there is a place in Markham everyone sais is great, I can remember the name, I might give it a shot this year, just to try something new...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Kasper's in Weimar did the same to me back in 2005, I never gave them a second chance. I brought in a skinned & dressed buck (110 lbs hanging weight) & got 70 lbs of 60/40 sausage.

I have processed my own ever since.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Pistol58 said:


> This is where I am taking all my deer from here on out.
> 
> http://arnolddeerprocessing.com/


Yep, this will be our next spot.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Country slaughter house 
In Victoria is the best for me !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Timemachine said:


> Yep, this will be our next spot.


The guy that owns the place is named Jason, he is a good guy. I've used Killians in Hempstead past few years (after dropping Midway), but I'll be switching to Arnold's. For those who don't know, it's behind Dilorios market on Bus. 290 as you come into the city from PV.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Slovacek or Bellville for me. I used Midway once and was disappointed. The cheese in the jap and cheese smoked sausage disappears when you cook it on the grill. That or maybe they just didn't put cheese in it and charged me for it. Everyone that has tried my jap and cheese from Slovaceks says it's the best they ever had.

I really love the Chipotle from Bellville though. I trade my neighbor jap and cheese for his chipotle.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

B+w Meat market on N. Shepherd does a good job. Jalapeno sausage is Hot!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Pistol58 said:


> This is where I am taking all my deer from here on out.
> 
> http://arnolddeerprocessing.com/


X2 Love the boudin


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

I usually process my own but couldn't this year due to work. Had Beaver Creek in Manvel do it and would use them again. Good stuff.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

The bbq sauce at the midway rest taste like sweet ketchup. nasty


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Timemachine said:


> Well it is time to Start issuing warnings about Midway Deer Processing. Deer season coming up so want to start early.
> 
> I got deer processed at midway for 30 yeras. My whole family loves their sausage etc. But 50% of the last three deer i had done there got stolen. each time we picked up just before closing (managers gone for the day) and each time I got back half of what I used to be. Since i have been taking deer there for so long, I know what it should look like. I complained and called and left messages for the somebody to call me, called and got put on hold etc etc.
> 
> ...


You should see if you can schedule an appt with the owners, Mr. Meyer or his daughter. They are family friends and good people. I'm sure he has no idea this is going on and would appreciate the feedback.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

el dorado said:


> The guy that owns the place is named Jason, he is a good guy. I've used Killians in Hempstead past few years (after dropping Midway), but I'll be switching to Arnold's. For those who don't know, it's behind Dilorios market on Bus. 290 as you come into the city from PV.


I liked Killians.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

mstrelectricman said:


> I've never had ANY of my stuff processed by anyone but me and my kids.


^^^X2^^^

ONLY way to guarantee quality.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Drundel said:


> I've had some sausage from Allenâ€™s Sausage Kitchen in Huffman, Tx. 77346. Good stuff, but no clue what all they do.


We have always been happy with Allen's. But he told us last season the meat had to be de- boned, he won't do it anymore. With that we are looking for a new processor.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Probably going here

http://bwmeatcompany.com/

They have an awesome sausage selection.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Smitty's Meat Market baby. They do a jam up job, reasonable price and pre mix hamburger. bring in deer during bow season or after the general gun season rush and he will do some awesome venison boudan, brauts, italian or whatever you want. highly recommend Blake!


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Read my story here:

Post #51 in this thread: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1285322&page=6

and a suggestion here:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1293594

I could not agree more.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Stonewall Smoke House in Stonewall Tx. Since I found them about 7 years ago then it is the only place I go, even if I have to travel a little to get there. Great return and you get your met back.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I had an axis done at Midway about 6 years ago on recommendation from folks who had lived in the area for many years. Never again. Not sure what worse, their processing or their BBQ? Both suck terribly. We hunt in the Fredericksburg area and use Cherry Springs Smokehouse between Fred and Llano. Growing up I always used Mr Otto at Country Slaughter house in Victoria. He can be grouchy but does good work. I love Bellville the few times I've used them as well.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

Timemachine said:


> Well it is time to Start issuing warnings about Midway Deer Processing. Deer season coming up so want to start early.
> 
> I got deer processed at midway for 30 yeras. My whole family loves their sausage etc. But 50% of the last three deer i had done there got stolen. each time we picked up just before closing (managers gone for the day) and each time I got back half of what I used to be. Since i have been taking deer there for so long, I know what it should look like. I complained and called and left messages for the somebody to call me, called and got put on hold etc etc.
> 
> ...


i agree with all reviews as well by why would you send backstrap to the processor??


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I quit 'em and started using B&G Meat on N shepherd. Never been sorry.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> I liked Killians.


Killians is good, I don't have a problem with it. I cooked crawfish this year for the Arnolds and they were good, honest people. Gonna give them a try.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Most of the processors do it in 'bulk', so your well-taken care of deer ends up grinded up with a gut shot, fly ravaged deer because some idiot doesn't know how to properly shoot or clean an animal and every time you eat 'your' deer meat, it gives you the runs and ends up in the trash. 

Best way is do it yourself or find a processor that does it correctly-one deer at a time and no 'bulk'.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Deany45 said:


> I had an axis done at Midway about 6 years ago on recommendation from folks who had lived in the area for many years. Never again. Not sure what worse, their processing or their BBQ? Both suck terribly. We hunt in the Fredericksburg area and use Cherry Springs Smokehouse between Fred and Llano. Growing up I always used Mr Otto at Country Slaughter house in Victoria. He can be grouchy but does good work. I love Bellville the few times I've used them as well.


Country slaughter house has just about priced themselves out of business. I took a mule deer quartered to them in december, had the hams cut into steaks and the rest ground into burger meat (already took backstraps out)

Three grocery bags of meat, cost $145

If anyone around victoria knows a good place please let me know.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Ya know, if you are worried about not getting enough meat back, bone it out. Takes about 20-30 mins. and easy job. Weigh in the meat, and pick up the same + pork added. 

Later
R3F


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Get a good meat grinder and never have to worry about it again.


----------



## Heavy D (Jul 10, 2013)

Allied Kenco for all kinds of seasonings and equipment. Get yourself a grinder and fashion a smokehouse out of an old freezer or something. Gives you a reason to drink beer with your buddies and experiment with sausage making. Good times.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i guess i'm done on midway. I had heard that they had new ownership or something to that effect several years back, gave it some time, hadn't seen or heard much bad press, so gave them a shot. Everything that i got back is actually pretty good, so not complaining, other than the fact that they turned around 9 deer in 4 or 5 days (fishy). Sounds like i got lucky and shouldn't expect lightning to strike twice. I may go back to El Campo in Kingsville this year, on Coral street. Anyone ever been there? i haven't in a long time because it's not very convenient, but i liked their stuff.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

The best I've ever used was Highland Lakes Taxidermy in Marble Falls, it's on 281 just off 71. 
Your deer is your deer, no bulk processing!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Jamaica Cove said:


> *Most* of the processors do it in 'bulk', so your well-taken care of deer ends up grinded up with a gut shot, fly ravaged deer because some idiot doesn't know how to properly shoot or clean an animal and every time you eat 'your' deer meat, it gives you the runs and ends up in the trash.


Sorry, but I do not think this is the case. I believe most run a good shop, the others don't care. I have never had processed deer meat give me the squirts.

No shout-outs for Jr's on 59? I used them once, sausage had great flavor, price was reasonable but their casings were way too tough for me. Going back to Bellville.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

well 26 viewers! 

My friend dropped off a deer at Midway. Found buckshot in the meat. he doesn't hunt with a shotgun.

I have used Tallent in Riverside. Fantastic!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> Sorry, but I do not think this is the case. I believe most run a good shop, the others don't care. I have never had processed deer meat give me the squirts.
> 
> No shout-outs for Jr's on 59? I used them once, sausage had great flavor, price was reasonable but their casings were way too tough for me. Going back to Bellville.


Juniors is great, agree about the casing though. I do not like their breakfast sausage, other than that, everything is pretty good. That place is very clean, convenient, and they seem like good, honest people. Just not "exceptional" flavor. Good and acceptable yes, but not exceptional.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> Kasper's in Weimar did the same to me back in 2005, I never gave them a second chance. I brought in a skinned & dressed buck (110 lbs hanging weight) & got 70 lbs of 60/40 sausage.
> 
> I have processed my own ever since.


 I sent an 800 lb steer there this year. I don't feel like I got all of my meat. Don't remember the final % but it was way lower than normal, on the hoof to cut meat comparison.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Since its time for the thread again I'll throw in Country Mart in Dhanis again. Freakin thieves and I think its not just the pos employees. I was hung up on by a manager/owner?? after I got back about a third of boned out and quartered animals (3 doe, 2 shooter pigs) after I questioned it. I had a relative bring it to me on the way from his home out west so I wasn't there at the pick up to question. Anyway they sux and the butchering was **** too but they have a hell of a selection of homemade in house jerky in their store. Hmmm.. Pretty sure I know where the meat comes from. 100% margin is always badass. Anyway if you're out west go to Dzuiks in Castroville. Good shop, great sausage and cool people.

I agree with both also about Country Slaughter in Victoria. Always great product but have gotten a little pricier the last few years.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> Juniors is great, agree about the casing though. I do not like their breakfast sausage, other than that, everything is pretty good. That place is very clean, convenient, and they seem like good, honest people. Just not "exceptional" flavor. Good and acceptable yes, but not exceptional.


I'm happy with Jrs, I just didn't post about it because its not really in the Houston area, but their 3-cheese is awesome, just expensive (hi-temp cheese is not cheap).

And they have chile petin sausage, which is unheard of and pretty good if you like the flavor and heat of a petin. I grow them, so I'm a fan, but **** it is some spicy sausage.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Been going to Allen for 3/4 years, great sausage and Jerky. Also heard he will no longer d-bone.

Anybody used Pete's fine meats off Richmond? http://www.petesfinemeats.net/services.html Think I may give them a try this year. Guy I hunt with uses them


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

if your coming up 59 south Jr's is the place.my wife was an inspector for the state and won't go else where


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Bellville Meat Market, conversation over with.


:brew:


----------



## gbollom15 (Oct 25, 2013)

elkhunter49 said:


> I don't live in Uvalde anymore but when I did I started taking my game to Uvalde Meat Market and Processing. This is an amazingly well run business. They will cut your meat anyway you can think of and everything I've tried from them has been excellent. They have done 2 Oryx and about a dozen Axis for me. The prices are cheaper than anyone I've used in the last 15 years. If your headed thru Uvalde on your way to the lease then try their custom cut Ribeye's and marinated Fajita meat.
> www.uvaldemeatprocessing.com
> 
> Thanks for the tip about Midway


Best fajitas I have ever had


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Drundel said:


> I'm happy with Jrs, I just didn't post about it because its not really in the Houston area, but their 3-cheese is awesome, just expensive (hi-temp cheese is not cheap).
> 
> And they have chile petin sausage, which is unheard of and pretty good if you like the flavor and heat of a petin. I grow them, so I'm a fan, but **** it is some spicy sausage.


did not know they had petin sausage, i'm in on that.

edit: isn't it chile pequin? Anyway, i knew what you meant, i bet that is awesome. maybe throw a little garlic int here too? IN


----------



## Adam B (Feb 19, 2012)

Home-made is the way to go. My family gets together at the end of every deer season and just have a sausage making day... only problem is dividing it up equally afterwards!!


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Bellville Meat Market, conversation over with.
> 
> :brew:


They're good folks.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> did not know they had petin sausage, i'm in on that.
> 
> edit: isn't it chile pequin? Anyway, i knew what you meant, i bet that is awesome. maybe throw a little garlic int here too? IN


Yea, I've read the two different spellings for the same pepper. I've actually seen two different types growing wild. One is more round/oval shape and there other is like a mini Thai pepper, but both have the same type of bush and leaves and will lite you up.

I add them to my pickles/okra at home and man it doesn't take many to give them some kick. The okra rock in a bloody mary.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

remi19 said:


> Been going to Allen for 3/4 years, great sausage and Jerky. Also heard he will no longer d-bone.
> 
> Anybody used Pete's fine meats off Richmond? http://www.petesfinemeats.net/services.html Think I may give them a try this year. Guy I hunt with uses them


You cant beat Pete's meat.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Silver seal Tomball ! Gets my deer , always been great !


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

First deer I shot I took it to good ole boys in Katy based on what everybody at the lease told me. Got more than I should have and was poor quality (dry and taste was nothing to brag about). It was so bad I Could not even give it away.

Tried some from midway on a dove hunt. Awesome. Called them to take my deer after deer season. They told me that they were done for the year and were rude.

Then, I discovered Bellville Meat Market. Been going there for over 10 yrs.
Their maple chipotle breakfast link is outrageous.



Ruff


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

Sorry, I meant sweet chipotle

And they are never rude.

Last year, i picked up my order. I got a call 2 days later and they tell me that they forgot one box of sausage. They delivered it in Cypress.

That is one reason I always recommend them.


Ruff


----------



## AggieDad (Dec 12, 2009)

I have used Hildebrandt's in Tomball - good sausage and no complaints. But I mostly use Texas Chaw in Caldwell. Their sausage is excellent and they have good prices. I think Hildebrandt's might be a little more expensive, but I would use them again.

My dad and I used to make our own sausage, but my dad passed away almost 15 years ago. It was a lot of work, but it sure was good ! ! !


----------



## BigBear07 (May 9, 2015)

Always took our deer to midway when I was a kid. Good sausage but seemwe like it went downhill over the years. Then started to seem like we were getting back less and less on the same size deer. Especially back straps. 

Once I started driving to the lease myself, I took the time to bone out my quarters and took just meat to them once to have sausage made. Figured with a 50/50 mix it should almost double after they trimmed out gristle, silver skin etc. Nope. Not even close. If I recall it was somewhere in the range of 60% of the weight I expected. I asked about it and was told it was because they had to trim out a bunch of bad spots from the rifle wound. Too bad it was a double lung shot with a bow and I had cut out any bloody spots during deboning. Told them I wouldn't be back. Didn't seem like they cared. 

Since then I have tried a few different places but now use quality deer processing in Conroe. They are quick, tasty, and I have no worries about getting only my animal back because their operation is right out in the open when you bring your animals in. They do one customers meat at a time from start to finish as far as cutting and grinding goes. Way better location for me anyways as it was always a PITA to drive to Katy to pick up my meat. 

I think midway got too big for their britches and stopped giving a **** about the customers.


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

elkhunter49 said:


> I don't live in Uvalde anymore but when I did I started taking my game to Uvalde Meat Market and Processing. This is an amazingly well run business. They will cut your meat anyway you can think of and everything I've tried from them has been excellent. They have done 2 Oryx and about a dozen Axis for me. The prices are cheaper than anyone I've used in the last 15 years. If your headed thru Uvalde on your way to the lease then try their custom cut Ribeye's and marinated Fajita meat.
> www.uvaldemeatprocessing.com


I 2nd Elkhunter...

Uvalde Meat Market is where I get my deer done. Always get everything I order, and what seems to be the appropriate amount of meat back. Plus, they will ship it to your door nice and neat!


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

BigBear07 said:


> Always took our deer to midway when I was a kid. Good sausage but seemwe like it went downhill over the years. Then started to seem like we were getting back less and less on the same size deer. Especially back straps.
> 
> Once I started driving to the lease myself, I took the time to bone out my quarters and took just meat to them once to have sausage made. Figured with a 50/50 mix it should almost double after they trimmed out gristle, silver skin etc. Nope. Not even close. If I recall it was somewhere in the range of 60% of the weight I expected. I asked about it and was told it was because they had to trim out a bunch of bad spots from the rifle wound. Too bad it was a double lung shot with a bow and I had cut out any bloody spots during deboning. Told them I wouldn't be back. Didn't seem like they cared.
> 
> ...


Meat Processing and the BBQ, I guess they figure they are more like Wal-Mart than Mom and Pop, so if you go somewhere else, someone else will take your place.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

My dad used to use midway when I was younger and the sausage was great. I grew up on that flavor. However, they have gone way down hill. Never used them again.

I love Midway stories.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Timemachine said:


> Well it is time to Start issuing warnings about Midway Deer Processing. Deer season coming up so want to start early.
> 
> I got deer processed at midway for 30 yeras. My whole family loves their sausage etc. But 50% of the last three deer i had done there got stolen. each time we picked up just before closing (managers gone for the day) and each time I got back half of what I used to be. Since i have been taking deer there for so long, I know what it should look like. I complained and called and left messages for the somebody to call me, called and got put on hold etc etc.
> 
> ...


Not only is it almost deer season, it's almost time for FOOTBALL!


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I discovered Slovacek's meat Market in Snook, Texas about 10 years ago.

I have taken deer to be processed probably more that anyone of you and Slovacek's is number one on my list. They are great and the link sausage is wonderful.

http://slovacek.com/

I have my deer boned out by a local processor in Bandera or Junction depending upon where I am hunting and then take the frozen meat to Slovacek's when I can. It is a day trip for me up and back from Lake Jackson. Actually twice to take it and then to get it.

It is worth the trip.
B.D


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> My dad used to use midway when I was younger and the sausage was great. I grew up on that flavor. However, they have gone way down hill. Never used them again.
> 
> I love Midway stories.


^^^^This. They were real good throughout the 70's into the 80's for their sausage and beef meat. Never heard any good stories about their deer processing. Even had a few friends work there when younger during the processing season.


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Tried midway once,not for me, used uvalde meat loved them now use allens since i hunt east tx now.thanks for the warning


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ruff said:


> Sorry, I meant sweet chipotle
> 
> And they are never rude.
> 
> ...


Sweet chipotle sausage is my favorite anywhere. Had my wife pick some up today while she was in Bellville for work.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

No feedback on praseks ? In hillje we normally do all our own processing but last year we got so busy I sent it to praseks and got summer sausage, slim Jim's, fresh sausage and smoked deer hams that were great all of it was actually pretty darn good and vacumme sealed labeled and boxed up wait time was 2-3 weeks that time 

Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I am not going to bad mouth or recommend any place, but everyone complaining about "not getting enough meat back" do know that the "average" Texas deer only bones out to ~30-35 lbs of pure meat? They look really big hanging up there.....but...... LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Red3Fish said:


> I am not going to bad mouth or recommend any place, but everyone complaining about "not getting enough meat back" do know that the "average" Texas deer only bones out to ~30-35 lbs of pure meat? They look really big hanging up there.....but...... LOL
> 
> Later
> R3F


You won't bag on any company but you'll bag on 8 pages worth of testimonials from 2coolers doubting their personal stories?

Okaaaayyyyyyyyy


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> No feedback on praseks ? In hillje we normally do all our own processing but last year we got so busy I sent it to praseks and got summer sausage, slim Jim's, fresh sausage and smoked deer hams that were great all of it was actually pretty darn good and vacumme sealed labeled and boxed up wait time was 2-3 weeks that time
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


The casing they use for deer sausage is too thick in my opinion. We use them for their off the shelf sausage when we cater though. I love that place and stop every time I am within 30 minutes from El Campo.


----------



## Guy from Sealy (Mar 31, 2005)

another vote for Poffenberger's in Bellville.

Been using them for years... since before they built their new building.
NEVER been disappointed. and their buttermilk pie is deadly too.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

You won't bag on any company but you'll bag on 8 pages worth of testimonials from 2coolers doubting their personal stories?

Okaaaayyyyyyyyy

Not doubting anyone.....just posted for information sake only!! Bone it out, and there is no room for argument. I KNOW some places will shortchange you!! But if you have a 100# carcass and expect 50# of deer meat....you are over estimating. I have never boned out a "Texas deer" that had more than 38# of deer meat....most ~ 30# - 35#. I know there are a few places that can have huge deer, I never have cleaned one though.

Sorry you took it the wrong way!

Later
R3F


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Red3Fish said:


> You won't bag on any company but you'll bag on 8 pages worth of testimonials from 2coolers doubting their personal stories?
> 
> Okaaaayyyyyyyyy
> 
> ...


Dang, where do you hunt? I've deboned many a hill country mature buck and usually get 55-60 lbs out of them. A good size doe will be between 30-40, i always thought those were small deer.


----------



## BigBear07 (May 9, 2015)

Red3Fish said:


> Not doubting anyone.....just posted for information sake only!! Bone it out, and there is no room for argument. I KNOW some places will shortchange you!! But if you have a 100# carcass and expect 50# of deer meat....you are over estimating. I have never boned out a "Texas deer" that had more than 38# of deer meat....most ~ 30# - 35#. I know there are a few places that can have huge deer, I never have cleaned one though.
> 
> Sorry you took it the wrong way!
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying. Most Texas deer are pretty anemic as far as weight goes. And I have seen people be astonished by the difference between a gutted skinned carcass and total boned out meat weight.

However that is why I was talking about taking just boned out meat to them. This was the final straw for me. I took X amount of meat to them. I expected it would not quite double due to some trimming during the preparation for grinding, however it is reasonable to believe it should almost double. Instead of getting that, I got about 10% more than I gave them. Then was given a bs excuse about cutting out a rifle wound when I bow shot the deer and pre trimmed the wound during cleaning.

It was an experiment for me. To my untrained eye, it would appear that midway is grinding everyone's meat together then dividing it up afterwards. Due to any number of reasons (over trimming, sticky fingers, not adding the prescribed percentage of pork, etc) plenty of folks get short changed. I had suspected it for years, and once I confirmed it without a doubt I told them to pack sand.

To me some of their problems with not giving back the whole deer would probably be overlooked if they were still top quality as far as taste went. But IMO their taste is way sub par since the mid to late 90s.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

SSST said:


> Dang, where do you hunt? I've deboned many a hill country mature buck and usually get 55-60 lbs out of them. A good size doe will be between 30-40, i always thought those were small deer.


Bingo. Same here. The last time I made jerky, the meat from 4 does weighed 180 lbs.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

The ratios discussed are pretty accurate based my experience...

*How Much Meat Will Your Deer Yield?*


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

> The ratios discussed are pretty accurate based my experience...
> 
> *How Much Meat Will Your Deer Yield?*


 This is interesting and informative. Still, I wonder how much meat is essentially waste like the head meat, the membrane, the meat in the crevices of the neck bones, etc. that can't be extracted.

We always use Uvalde Meat Market and have always had a great experience with them. Really like their sausage. There pan sausage is the best I have ever eaten. The link sausage is excellent as well.

In the old days, I would take deboned meat to Holmes Smokehouse in Pleak. I don't think they process venison sausage there any more.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

We use Smithville Food Lockers. Good folks. The owner is an honest man and he wouldn't put up with any of that.


----------

